# Deepweb underground market sources



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm curious if anyone here has any experience with buying gear from marketplaces on the deep web. I work in cyber security so I have access to browsers such as Tor, I2P, and Tails that give me access to anonymous UG Markets/Forums. Anyways i'm interested in markets like Alphabay, Hansa, Valhala, Dream, ect. Has anyone bought from vendors in any of these marketplaces and if so how was the service/product. I personally don't see how a vendor in Alphabay for example, could **** someone over and get away with it. The site is like ****ing Amazon with a review system that allows the user to say if they had a good or shitty experience buying from that vendor. I posted two pictures of just one of the vendors shop on Alphabay to explain what I mean. Because I am not promoting a vendor or product I have scratched out the vendor's username in the pics. I have been scammed (by Ashop and others) in the past but have never tried buying from a deepweb vendor. Hope this helps anyone interested and if you have any insight as to whether its a good or shitty idea feel free to add to this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2017)

Who controls the reviews though. Do the sources pay the site to advertise there? What we have seen plenty of times is source x pays site y to post a list. Customer Z gets the D and posts negative feedback.  Site y bans and deleted the post.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 22, 2017)

never used them, but have heard you can get anything from the "dark" web.  i think it is where FD gets his chi boys


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who controls the reviews though. Do the sources pay the site to advertise there? What we have seen plenty of times is source x pays site y to post a list. Customer Z gets the D and posts negative feedback.  Site y bans and deleted the post.



I know for a fact that it doesn't work like that. You can sort the most trusted vendors with the best feedback. And even those vendors will still have a few negative reviews but it will be out of 800 positive reviews and the negs will be from like 6 months ago. There is a refund policy through the market that I'm on that basically hold the money in escrow and won't give to the vendor until the items have been received and the user says they are legit. The feedback is real, def not bots or fake users. There is also a forum attached to the market where you can talk to the users that have used that vendors product before and ask their experience. I believe I have found the deep web vendor that I'm going to try out based on all my research I've done through forums/markets/reviews. I'll post my experience through this thread once I purchase. Just wanted to see if anyone has had a bad experience before I go through with it.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> never used them, but have heard you can get anything from the "dark" web.  i think it is where FD gets his chi boys



Hahahaha got heeem!! And yeah pretty much anything you can think of.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> I know for a fact that it doesn't work like that. You can sort the most trusted vendors with the best feedback. And even those vendors will still have a few negative reviews but it will be out of 800 positive reviews and the negs will be from like 6 months ago. There is a refund policy through the market that I'm on that basically hold the money in escrow and won't give to the vendor until the items have been received and the user says they are legit. The feedback is real, def not bots or fake users. There is also a forum attached to the market where you can talk to the users that have used that vendors product before and ask their experience. I believe I have found the deep web vendor that I'm going to try out based on all my research I've done through forums/markets/reviews. I'll post my experience through this thread once I purchase. Just wanted to see if anyone has had a bad experience before I go through with it.



Interesting. A friend of mine was going to build that exact thing but 2 issues came up. 1 was time to do it. 2nd was putting himself in the middle of a private drug transaction could get weird.

Best bet on finding a source is time. Watch a lab. Read all their feedback. Take your time.  This isn't cancer meds nor does your livelihood depend on it.  After a while of seeing a good track record make your order.


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 22, 2017)

If I could figure out how to use a ToR browser I think I'd give the deep web a try lol...
  I downloaded "the onion" onto my desktop years ago and tried to open to the deep dark web just to see wtf ppl were selling/buying on there but couldn't figure out the basics of it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 22, 2017)

Hard to believe you don't know at least one in real life roidster that can hook you up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Hard to believe you don't know at least one in real life roidster that can hook you up.



Most guys don't talk about it.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting. A friend of mine was going to build that exact thing but 2 issues came up. 1 was time to do it. 2nd was putting himself in the middle of a private drug transaction could get weird.
> 
> Best bet on finding a source is time. Watch a lab. Read all their feedback. Take your time.  This isn't cancer meds nor does your livelihood depend on it.  After a while of seeing a good track record make your order.



Honestly the whole process isn't as sketchy as you might think. It's a lot like if you have an eBay or amazon account except you need to have a bitcoin wallet for funds. Everything is anonymous and because your using a cryptocurrency (bitcoin) the funds can't be traced back to you. Anyways, I have bought stuff from some of these markets (not gear) and can tell you the process is like this. 1. Find product you want, 2. Research vendors and vendor reviews, 3. Find the best vendor for you, 4. Select the amount of product you want, 5. Purchase with Btc, 6. Wait for stealthy package. If anyone else is interested in this process I can take more screen shots and show you how to do it.

I agree, finding a source requires patience. As much as we would love to have the best right away and right now it's not realistic. Thanks for your input Pillar!


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

rocco-x said:


> If I could figure out how to use a ToR browser I think I'd give the deep web a try lol...
> I downloaded "the onion" onto my desktop years ago and tried to open to the deep dark web just to see wtf ppl were selling/buying on there but couldn't figure out the basics of it.



It's not as hard as you might think. If your interested I can send you step by step screenshots of how to go about doing it. 

Once you download tor all you need is a list of onion urls of markets on the deep web which can be found on google or "deep dot web."


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Hard to believe you don't know at least one in real life roidster that can hook you up.



"His name is Robert Paulson" First rule of fight club....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Honestly the whole process isn't as sketchy as you might think. It's a lot like if you have an eBay or amazon account except you need to have a bitcoin wallet for funds. Everything is anonymous and because your using a cryptocurrency (bitcoin) the funds can't be traced back to you. Anyways, I have bought stuff from some of these markets (not gear) and can tell you the process is like this. 1. Find product you want, 2. Research vendors and vendor reviews, 3. Find the best vendor for you, 4. Select the amount of product you want, 5. Purchase with Btc, 6. Wait for stealthy package. If anyone else is interested in this process I can take more screen shots and show you how to do it.
> 
> I agree, finding a source requires patience. As much as we would love to have the best right away and right now it's not realistic. Thanks for your input Pillar!



All I can say is thank God I have my guy I know and have used for years.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 22, 2017)

Have never had a problem scoring steroids at the gym.

Guess I just have a knack for that.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Have never had a problem scoring steroids at the gym.
> 
> Guess I just have a knack for that.



I had it like that with one of my dudes until his guy got popped. Some of us aren't as lucky or charismatic as you Zeigler


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> All I can say is thank God I have my guy I know and have used for years.



Jealous. It's def a headache having to research and review vendors on the deep web. I'd much rather be in your position. Missing the old days


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> All I can say is thank God I have my guy I know and have used for years.



Ya bet we are looking for a guy that doesn't ask you to touch his pp.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Your in cyber security and were scammed?  You might want to look at another career...


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your in cyber security and were scammed?  You might want to look at another career...



Cyber security is a huge industry with multiple different specialties. None of which train you how to spot fake roid dealers/ sites. The site seemed legit at the time and based on what I was reading on other forums had mixed but mostly good reviews. I do however know how to DDOS a website leaving it down for the count as well as wifi jacking, cell phone phreaking, social media account hijack, etc. just some tricks of the trade.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Then I am assuming u have given the scammers payback?  U should as an "expert" nuke their site and provide us some nude pics of those involved.....


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been there before but have never purchased anything. Are you strictlying pinging out through the Tor browser or do you vpn > torbrowser > market > order?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Cyber security is a huge industry with multiple different specialties. None of which train you how to spot fake roid dealers/ sites. The site seemed legit at the time and based on what I was reading on other forums had mixed but mostly good reviews. I do however know how to DDOS a website leaving it down for the count as well as wifi jacking, cell phone phreaking, social media account hijack, etc. just some tricks of the trade.



In my old life I acquired some of those skills and a few you didn't list. Some of what you mentioned are federally punishable offenses.

I'm not picking on you, but credibility is a valuable thing when wading through the muddy waters of any environment. In short if you want to be trusted it's best, at times to keep things to yourself.

Good luck and for what it's worth stay out of the deep web.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> In my old life I acquired some of those skills and a few you didn't list. Some of what you mentioned are federally punishable offenses.
> 
> I'm not picking on you, but credibility is a valuable thing when wading through the muddy waters of any environment. In short if you want to be trusted it's best, at times to keep things to yourself.
> 
> Good luck and for what it's worth stay out of the deep web.



I wasn't saying that I'm a black hat or anything. I do pen testing for a large IT company. Just saying I know how to do it. Didn't mean anything by it. But I'll be sure to follow your advice in the future. Thanks


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Then I am assuming u have given the scammers payback?  U should as an "expert" nuke their site and provide us some nude pics of those involved.....



Hahaha I'd love to do something like that. However I'm one of the good guys. Wouldn't want to jeopardize my clearance and my career. (I like your thinking tho)


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> I've been there before but have never purchased anything. Are you strictlying pinging out through the Tor browser or do you vpn > torbrowser > market > order?



Open Kali Linux OS through a VM. Then turn on "credible" vpn (some vpn companies sell your metadata), then open tor browser. That's the way everyone should do it. And never communicate with a blackhat unless your at the very least using pgp encrypted messaging.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Why Kali Linux?


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why Kali Linux?



That part is user preference. However it's best to use a different OS on your VM than the one that's on your main machine. You can use whatever OS you want to but I like Kali Linux because it comes with a ton of tools for offense (pentesting) and defense (security).


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

dam so theres another side to the internet i know know about??


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 23, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> dam so theres another side to the internet i know know about??



Its not just for porn anymore.  LOL


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

What do u think about qubes os?



CtrlAll said:


> That part is user preference. However it's best to use a different OS on your VM than the one that's on your main machine. You can use whatever OS you want to but I like Kali Linux because it comes with a ton of tools for offense (pentesting) and defense (security).


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> dam so theres another side to the internet i know know about??



The Internet is an ocean. Google only shows you the boats on the surface.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> The Internet is an ocean. Google only shows you the boats on the surface.



i feel technologically retarded when reading these things. I'm lost as fuk lol


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> What do u think about qubes os?



Qubes OS is good too. Again it's user preference. I just don't think Qubes has the level of security and tools that Kali does. Plus Kali and me got history.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> The Internet is an ocean. Google only shows you the boats on the surface.



And you can't reach the "deep internet" without scuba gear lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Can u explain the differences, reason I ask is every Linux version claims they are the best....For someone who isnt an expert I would like an experts point of view....




CtrlAll said:


> Qubes OS is good too. Again it's user preference. I just don't think Qubes has the level of security and tools that Kali does. Plus Kali and me got history.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 23, 2017)

Tor and VPNs aren't always a guarantee.

Deep Web is more FBI than anything legit.

Tread carefully. I wouldn't use the deep web.

When the Silk Road went down, so did any legitimacy.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Can u explain the differences, reason I ask is every Linux version claims they are the best....For someone who isnt an expert I would like an experts point of view....



Qubes is infinitely better than any other Linux or OS.

https://tails.boum.org/

If you can't get Qubes to work there's always just running Tails off a USB stick. Well respected.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Can u explain the differences, reason I ask is every Linux version claims they are the best....For someone who isnt an expert I would like an experts point of view....



It's the structure of being isolated, FD, that is a big win for security. The downside? Everything is done manually.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Already run Tails, was told Qubes was better than Tails.....I have Qubes on a stick, havent used it yet....



hulksmash said:


> Qubes is infinitely better than any other Linux or OS.
> 
> https://tails.boum.org/
> 
> If you can't get Qubes to work there's always just running Tails off a USB stick. Well respected.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 23, 2017)

I can't PM yet crtall, will it let you PM me?
Would like to pick brain about Kali, actually currently in a Linux Course for my Networking Degree. So messing around with this might be insightful.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Perme is looking for nudes


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Can u explain the differences, reason I ask is every Linux version claims they are the best....For someone who isnt an expert I would like an experts point of view....



Yes you are correct that every Linux version that comes out claims to be the best. That's just marketing crap. I may just be biased because I've used Kali for so long but I personally suggest Kali because of the free tools it comes with. I never would switch OS unless there was a MAJOR difference between the OS for the better. Plus all my tools I've collected over the years are on my current Kali OS.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Can u compare Kali vs tails vs Qubes since those r the 3 mentioned on here....


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 23, 2017)

n00ds all day breh


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Tor and VPNs aren't always a guarantee.
> 
> Deep Web is more FBI than anything legit.
> 
> ...



Yes and no. With the current job that I have we tend to collaborate with the FBI and have weekly meetings with a cyber division rep. From what I've learned from him over the past three years is there are SOOOO many untapped forums/ markets that they haven't even heard of. New forums/ markets come out everyday. Especially with UG CP and sex trafficking orgs. As for your first comment you are correct that Tor and VPNs aren't always a guarantee. That's why I also do it all on a Virtual Machine so if it becomes compromised you can just crash it and then reload a new Virtual machine. Plus as long as your not phished or ****ing with torrent links you should be good with just a vpn and tor.  Silk Road was just one market. There are over 100 drug and cyber crime markets on the deep web today and that's just English speaking.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Qubes is infinitely better than any other Linux or OS.
> 
> https://tails.boum.org/
> 
> If you can't get Qubes to work there's always just running Tails off a USB stick. Well respected.



To each their own. I do however agree with what you said about Tails. Great for if you want to put it on any machine and your mobile. Still would suggest using specific security tools


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 23, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Yes and no. With the current job that I have we tend to collaborate with the FBI and have weekly meetings with a cyber division rep. From what I've learned from him over the past three years is there are SOOOO many untapped forums/ markets that they haven't even heard of. New forums/ markets come out everyday. Especially with UG CP and sex trafficking orgs. As for your first comment you are correct that Tor and VPNs aren't always a guarantee. That's why I also do it all on a Virtual Machine so if it becomes compromised you can just crash it and then reload a new Virtual machine. Plus as long as your not phished or ****ing with torrent links you should be good with just a vpn and tor.  Silk Road was just one market. There are over 100 drug and cyber crime markets on the deep web today and that's just English speaking.



Shit just got real. FBI double agent detected. So how accurate was le Snowden movie?


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> I can't PM yet crtall, will it let you PM me?
> Would like to pick brain about Kali, actually currently in a Linux Course for my Networking Degree. So messing around with this might be insightful.



Just got to the gym but I'll ping you once I get home.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 23, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> Shit just got real. FBI double agent detected. So how accurate was le Snowden movie?



Nah bro, it's not like that. I just work for a corp company that cooperates with the FBI when dealing with Cyber espionage cases and Nation state Threat actors. That's all


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 23, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Yes and no. With the current job that I have we tend to collaborate with the FBI and have weekly meetings with a cyber division rep. From what I've learned from him over the past three years is there are SOOOO many untapped forums/ markets that they haven't even heard of. New forums/ markets come out everyday. Especially with UG CP and sex trafficking orgs. As for your first comment you are correct that Tor and VPNs aren't always a guarantee. That's why I also do it all on a Virtual Machine so if it becomes compromised you can just crash it and then reload a new Virtual machine. Plus as long as your not phished or ****ing with torrent links you should be good with just a vpn and tor.  Silk Road was just one market. There are over 100 drug and cyber crime markets on the deep web today and that's just English speaking.



Oh of course; just simply used Silk Road as an example for people being a bit too trustful. 

Off topic, I hope Vegeta one-ups Goku!


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Oh of course; just simply used Silk Road as an example for people being a bit too trustful.
> 
> Off topic, I hope Vegeta one-ups Goku!



Hell yeah man! If anyone deserves to beat Goku it's Vegeta. That guy trains harder than anyone!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 24, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Hell yeah man! If anyone deserves to beat Goku it's Vegeta. That guy trains harder than anyone!



Yea but he done got Bulma preggs. Better not be that Brain GT crap!


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Yea but he done got Bulma preggs. Better not be that Brain GT crap!



I think I'm more jealous of Krillin. Android 18 :32 (19):


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

Naw dude, it always comes down to Vegeta and Goku. Other than when it was just Dragon ball. But yeah android 18 is def hotter and less crazy than Bulma is


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dont worry about PMin me Control, unless you have some onion addresses you think i'd like to share? I can do the research on the mentioned VM softwares.
Actually have any communication apps?


----------



## mugzy (Feb 24, 2017)

Tormail should only be used in conjunction with gpg/pgp.

Also when a person logs in to a website without HTTPS that persons login credentials are transmitted over the web in clear text. Any malicious TOR exit node operator (LE or blackhat) can sniff someone's login credentials opening the door to countless problems.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> Dont worry about PMin me Control, unless you have some onion addresses you think i'd like to share? I can do the research on the mentioned VM softwares.
> Actually have any communication apps?



Hey Perme, sorry I completely forgot. Been doing two a days and went hard on my back last night then just crashed when I got home. I'll pm you in a minute. As far as encrypted Messaging I like to use Kleopatra and pidgin. It's worth checking them out


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

admin said:


> Tormail should only be used in conjunction with gpg/pgp.
> 
> Also when a person logs in to a website without HTTPS that persons login credentials are transmitted over the web in clear text. Any malicious TOR exit node operator (LE or blackhat) can sniff someone's login credentials opening the door to countless problems.
> 
> View attachment 3695



Great description admin!


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have purchased a lot from deepweb. Use a trusted market and find users with high feedback. Shits just like ebay, dude. the more good feedback they have, the better. Done. Sounds like your over-complicating it.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 25, 2017)

too complex for a old man


----------



## Jammo (Jul 6, 2017)

*Dark Web*

I downloaded TOR a couple weeks ago. I'm looking at it to become a vendor. Haven't quite figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 6, 2017)

This isnt a hacker forum......Go back to school and take a class on the Dark Web


----------



## Jammo (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry, you're right. Not appropriate discussion for this site.


----------

